

The profitable business of taking money from startups - mmaunder
http://markmaunder.com/2009/the-profitable-business-of-taking-money-from-startups/
"...You don’t create something new by getting a history lesson in a crowded room."
======
henning
Spamming is wrong, but ultimately the market will take care of crappy
conferences. If it's not worth it, people won't show up and they'll cease to
exist.

~~~
dantheman
The key way the market works is by information traveling around, for something
like this the reputation is what matters. There are two ways for someone to
find the reputation experience and reading what others have written. To that
end, it is extremely important for individuals to share their
experiences/perspectives so others don't have to waste their time learning
about it directly.

